# Fiddle is ALIVE!



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiddle got spayed today! The vet just called to tell me all went well.


I wasnt so much worried about the actual surgery, just about the anesetic.


Even me, human. Get sick and loopy as when I have anesetic. I've swiped a few nurses too hehe

But yea, all ok!

I pick her up in 2.5 hrs


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

That is so awesome! Glad to hear everything went well, keep us posted on how she does!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!

Im now stressing about post op! But at least If i have any major issues, i can come here for tips!


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Aww yay!  Good job, Fiddle!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Hooray Fiddle! Bet you cant wait to see her little face.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

YoQuiero said:


> Aww yay!  Good job, Fiddle!


Thanks!



Reese and Miley said:


> Hooray Fiddle! Bet you cant wait to see her little face.


Yes! I want to leave work to just go get her and hug her and nap together on the couch!

But I have to wait. Its crap!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

far out I almost had a heart attack when I read the title...thought I missed something!
Glad she is doing well, just think she will be home really soon


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

:hello1: So glad its all over with and she's fine!!  GREAT NEWS!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Also almost died when I read that, didn't know Miss Fiddle was due for operation this week. Good it's all over with though!

Bet she misses mommy!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> far out I almost had a heart attack when I read the title...thought I missed something!
> Glad she is doing well, just think she will be home really soon


Haha only 1 hr and 45 min now. My god time is slow though!!!



cherper said:


> :hello1: So glad its all over with and she's fine!!  GREAT NEWS!!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Amandarose531 said:


> Also almost died when I read that, didn't know Miss Fiddle was due for operation this week. Good it's all over with though!
> 
> Bet she misses mommy!


LoL. I think next time I make the title less dramatic haha.

Yup Big day was today, She is awake and waiting for me.

Lol. I bet she does, but just quietly. mummy misses her more


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I am so happy to hear your baby is doing well! I bet you can't wait to pick her up. She'll be so happy to see her Mommy.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

TLI said:


> I am so happy to hear your baby is doing well! I bet you can't wait to pick her up. She'll be so happy to see her Mommy.



Thanks so much, Time has never passed so slowly!!!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Aust Chi Mumma said:


> LoL. I think next time I make the title less dramatic haha.


yes please you freaked a few of us out!!!!!!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> yes please you freaked a few of us out!!!!!!!


Sorry! lol


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i bet you feel so relieved  . i remember that feeling of waiting for the call lol


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hope Fiddle is doing well this morning.... and you too!  glad to hear everything went well with the Op


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

So glad the spay is done & she's recovering! Heal quickly Fiddle!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh fiddle dee dee
Fiddle dee dah
You have such a good name,
So get well soon!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing well.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok,

So, even though she is doing well. 

I cried so hard when I saw the stiches! They look massive and she looked so much in pain! I cant pick her up, I cant touch her because she cries, and now she seldom comes near me. Its so horrible!

I cant even check the stiched because she wont let me! I had hardly any sleep last night!



on a positive, I had her crate close to my bed and heard when she whined because she needed to go wee. Tho I didnt make her go down to the right spot, she went on a pee pad in my room. (Im currently re potty training her, the crate way)


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Awww.....it will get better with time. I remember Zoey would scream if I even looked at her (she's a drama queen though).


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Awww.....it will get better with time. I remember Zoey would scream if I even looked at her (she's a drama queen though).


I definately think Fiddle is a big drama queen. She knows how to give me the eyes too! They kil me!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

i hope she is feeling more herself in a few days bless her.xxxx


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Is Miss Fiddle doing much better now?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Update:


Fiddle is doing MUCH better. She is occasionally licking the stiches but not too much. They still look good.

She is much more energetic, has been much happier and is enjoying all the extra special attention we are giving her


----------

